# War Time Lightweight- Dayton



## SirMike1983 (Aug 17, 2015)

Very cool, taller frame Dayton. Neat paint and WW2 era features.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ANTIQU...LE-WWII-/121725884149?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Gasbag (Aug 18, 2015)

Wouldn't the full blackout treatment suggest it was built later than 1941? 

There is also this one that has been listed for at least a year http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffman-bicycle-war-time-blackout-nice-original-paint-/281772230842?hash=item419aef08ba


----------



## Gasbag (Aug 18, 2015)

I've taken an interest in the American lightweights within the last half a year now and that is the only tall frame that I've seen after much reading and researching.

Comparing the tall one you linked to and with the one I linked to kind of shows a time line of wartime bicycles. The small frame still has plated stem and handlebars where the tall frame is in full blackout. It would be interesting to me to know the actual build dates.

What are your thoughts on valuation? Do the blackout features add a premium to them?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't checked the serial chart, but it's possible it was a 1941 frame built into a bike in 1942 with wartime parts. You are right that the tall frame American bikes from this era are pretty uncommon, much more so than English tall frames.


----------

